# I'll show you mine, if you show me yours!!! (Buck Parade)



## Canadiannee (Apr 5, 2013)

So many pictures of gorgeous new wee ones and their Mommies... oooer... us goat people, we just love 'em to pieces don't we?!?! 

Today I feel like paying homage to THE bucks! I mean without these incredible boys, we wouldn't be sitting here with mouths agape, salvating and wiping drool off our chins at the sight of many of our treasured BYH mates and their newborn treasures, would we? 

So I thought it might be fun to have a "Buck Parade"... you know, show off that incredible "man" in your life, your "go-to" boy that you're most proud of, and tell us about him! 

I have three bucks... but my favourite of the three is Angus my pygmy sire.







Angus is a Grey Agouti... he's really timid and shy but very inquisitive. I also think he's part mountain goat, part deer, because this boy can clear a 4 ft wall as good as any equine jumper I know...  Might not be as graceful perhaps, but the sheer height of what this little guy can jump for his height and how quickly and unexpectantly he does it is "impressive", albeit rather annoying as we've had to to bring his pen walls up to 6ft... Angus hasn't cleared 6ft yet, but I see him eyeing his pen walls, and I give him that 2-finger gesture (two fingers pointing towards my eyes and then pointing them at him) "I got my eye on you buddy!" and then he gives me that "look"... all goat people know that look... it's the "whatchatalkin'about?" look, or the "who me?" wide eyed innocent look.... Yeah you! (as if they don't know who we're talking to huh?!?!) 

I purchased Angus as a two year old and he already had a very intimating set of horns on his head then... I remember thinking, if you step one foot out of line, you're dog food, but he's never so much as grazed me with his horns... He did one day, get very upset with me for taking his favourite lady friend away from him, and I heard the thunderous crash of wood splintering before his solid pen door (on heavy steel guage hinges) flew across the aisle way. I'm pretty sure he knew he was in BIG do-do for that because he stood in his pen with just his head sticking out the open doorway, looking down the aisle at me with a stunned expression... or maybe the impact of ramming the door did indeed stun him... lol, whatever the case, he's never tried that again! 

He's shaggy, hates to be caught, hates to be touched, hates to be brushed and hates having his feet trimmed... but gosh I love him so... his antics make me laugh, and I always walk away from his pen humming... I'm almost sure he's a descendant of "The Three Billy Goats Gruff", but I'm proud of him... not for all the things he's not, but for all the things he is! 


And that's my boy Angus!


----------



## cindyg (Apr 5, 2013)

My gosh, those horns!!  Angus is a very handsome guy for sure.  I only have one buck just now, he's a Nigerian Dwarf and has sired 6 babies for me so far, and some more on the way.  I have just made a deposit on a Mini Silky Fainter buckling and am in the process of building a buck house for them, but won't be getting the new boy for a few months.  So, here is a pic of my boy Felix, have had him since he was a few months old, and he is close to two now.  He also can clear 4 ft, with very little effort, so the fence around the new enclosure will have to be high and strong.  He was disbudded but has wicked scurs that I am going to have to cut very soon.  He is so affectionate, is the first to come for cuddles and would get in my lap if he would fit.  I've seen him out in the field doing pirouettes with the kids, he's just a big goof.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 5, 2013)

Here' my boy Elder.


----------



## Oakroot (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is my boy Chaos. He is from J2K and comes to me by way of Roll Farms. He is such a sweetheart and always wants attention. Definitely a joy to have around.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 5, 2013)

SWP Moses


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 5, 2013)

This is Morado, a 3/4 Boer 1/4 LaMancha. Named for the Spanish "purple" because of the purple-brown color on his head. He's such a ham, loves to be petted and scratched. His previous owner was an older woman so he learned to be very gentle. She kept him as a pet, wanted to use him for breeding ut he was too closely related to her does. I originally bought him as a package deal of meat goats. My customers aren't real fussy about buck taste so I picked up some bucks. I liked him so much, I decided to keep him as a breeder.






This is Trapper John, a 7/8 Boer, who knows what else. Part of the package deal that I acquired Morado in. Trapper John stood out because of his size compared to the rest of the meat goats. I also liked his brown-black coloring and slightly dishy head for a Boer. Not quite as people friendly as Morado. He's my "alarm clock" because if I wait much past 7:40 to feed him, EVERYONE hears about it.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 5, 2013)

I have two bucks right now, a Boer and an Alpine. I don't have a picture of my Alpine Buck, Zorro, but 

here is Gold Country Rolling Thunder. He gives me some gorgeous spotted kids. BTW, he does have horns, just can't see them in this picture.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 5, 2013)

Cindyg - Felix is simply adorable! I love his beard!

StrawHat - you make me sooooo incredibly jealous with Moses... I want a Kiko too!

GLENMAR - Elder is gorgeous... how did you pick his name?

Oakroot - Chaos is such a dapper looking man... how old is he?

MiChickenWrangler - I can never resist good looking Boers... I like Trapper John's slender face, and no idea what his 1/4 is? Morado has a similar white spot on his head as my boer buck Auggie... but gosh, I really like the darker colour of his head... Auggie is very light.

babsbag - WOW, Gold Country Rolling Thunder is simply incredible! I've never seen boers like him in my area... ooooh, I am jealous!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Apr 5, 2013)

My love and first Nigie buck: Red.  I love love love his beard.  This picture does not do him justice!!!  I also have 3 other beautiful boys but don't have their photos accessible


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 5, 2013)

This our buck, Nibbles. He wasn't meant to be a buck at first. We planned on wethering him and keeping him as a pet.  Our plans changed when he broke his leg and we had to put off wethering him for a few months. By that time we decided just to keep him intact and breed him to our girls. So glad we did because he is a very nice buck and has made some beautiful kids!


When he was little and had his splint on his healing leg:





A little older, hanging out with my boys and then trying to eat my fingers:











A couple months ago helping a community garden clear out some weeds and climb in my lap:


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 6, 2013)

The little bucks are so dignified! It's one thing to see a big buck but the little guys are just way too adorable but such studs lol!


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 6, 2013)

I absolutely enjoy just seeing what's out there... some of these bucks with their unique colours I haven't seen in my area, and I'm drooling!


----------



## manybirds (Apr 6, 2013)

thats my little keith stone, unfortunatley he passed this winter but he was a good buck! We now have another i'll try and get picks of later


----------



## manybirds (Apr 6, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b489/pbrfan5948/SAM_0508_zpscfb0693d.jpg
> 
> http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b489/pbrfan5948/SAM_0510_zps0937a7e3.jpg
> 
> SWP Moses


I think you need to make a trip to WI cause i'm DYING for kikos! and there is not a single breeder listed in my state i've looked everywhere including AKGA


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 6, 2013)

This little guy is going to be our new herd sire for all my does except his momma. We'll keep him in a separate pasture and bring the does to him, since he is related to one.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 6, 2013)

This is my herd sire Thor. He is a 1st generation mini-alpine. He was about 6 months old in this pic and has grown up quite alot. I got five kids from him this spring. Two sets of twins and he bred my does when he was 8 months old. He did a great job! This was the day I bought him. His previous owner had shaved his sides during the summer.





This is Old Mountain Farm Soroush. Terrible pic but he was in the house after I got him cause it was very frigid out and its dark. He will be starting a new line of mini-alpines for me.





And finally last but not least is Apache. He was born from one of my best does and I love him! He is a 2nd generation mini-alpine and future sire at my farm.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 6, 2013)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.

He's a good-lookin' boy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you both. Moses is a great buck, in all ways. He's also very gentle and kind with people and other goats. Glad you guys like him. He is a handsome man. Haha

Y'all can have some of his kids though. Wink wink


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Rocky.










This is Caspian










This is Big Brown.  We are keeping him.  He is 6 months old.





Caspian gets along real well with the little guys.





This is Scooter.  We are going to sell him.  We broke our own rule with him.  First time we've ever left a buck intact from a first freshner.  But, she is excellent, and so is he.  He's 5 mos old.


----------



## Fluffygal (Apr 7, 2013)

My current buck is Abel who is now just under 5 months. 
Abel is a registered ND that I got from Prairie Woods in New Mexico. I decided it would be easier and cheaper to have my own buck. Bella (herd queen, pygmy) has a major crush on him.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 8, 2013)

Here are my three, all just a little messy at the end of the winter.

Here is Apollo. He is just a sweat heart and so gentle. I will find out soon what type kids he throws






Here is Beau- Tye my first buck and I think he is the best looking buck





Here is his son Thor. The first baby born on my farm. Yes he has horns, I couldn't find someone to disbud in time so the horns are staying.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 8, 2013)

Bucks of all shapes, sizes and colours... big ones, small ones, dark ones, light ones, spotted ones, solids ones... who can't resist these looking at these guys?!

Beautiful boys everywhere!


----------

